# 4 Knives ID help pls.



## phuree (Sep 26, 2019)

need some help to identifying Japanese knives. and What is made of steel
Thank you very much


----------



## Dhoff (Sep 26, 2019)

tang looks like the kanji for white and i guess 2. So Shirogami 2?


----------



## ojisan (Sep 26, 2019)

堺一文字壽?菊作 By Sakai Ichimonji Jugiku?
白2 white 2
堺秀岳 野瀬 Sakai Hidetake Nose (maybe the family name of the owner)
祝 勲章受章 堺市長 In commemoration of the Medal of Honor -- Sakai Mayer
源義？？？


----------



## phuree (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you very much.
Does anyone know what the last image reads?


----------

